# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Roemer - sa ili bez isofixa

## loptica

Kupujemo sjedalicu grupe I i odlučili smo se za Roemer te zbog isofixa namjerili ići u Brežice po Duo Plus sjedalicu, ali ... MM je negdje pročitao da sam isofix ne pruža veću sigurnost nego da je stvar samo u jednostavnosti montaže sjedalice, odnosno, ako je pravilno montirana i sjedalica bez isofixa (u ovom slučaju Roemer King Plus koji se može nabaviti i kod nas) pruža jednaku razinu sigurnosti. S obzirom da mi ne namjeravamo jednom montiranu sjedalicu često micati iz auta, je li nam onda zaista isofix nepotreban? Drugi razlog je što bakin auto, koji u slučaju stani-pani služi kao rezervna opcija, nema isofix, pa je i to argument u prilog King Plus-a ...

----------


## litala

pravilno ucvrscena sjedalica bez isofixa i ista takva sjedalica ucvrscena isofixom pruzaju istu zastitu  :Smile: 

sjedalica s isofixom moze se, ako auto nema isofix kuke, najurednije pricvrstiti pojasom automobila  :Smile:

----------


## loptica

Super brzi odgovor, hvala! Znam da se isofix sjedalica može pričvrstiti i u auto bez isofixa, glavni razlog je što nam je zaista puno jednostavnije kupiti sjedalicu tu doma, nego ići preko granice. Cijena je ionako ista, a kod nas se može i financirati na različite načine   :Smile:  Razmislit ćemo još malo, još jednom hvala na odgovoru   :Bye:

----------


## daddycool

a zašto po DUO Plus morate u Sloveniju? Zar se više ne prodaju u HR?

----------


## cuckalica

mogu se ja pristekat tu da ne otvaram novu temu?
gledam romer duo plus i safefix as i razlika izmedu njih je ta sta jedna ima top tether a druga nogu. mm tvrdi da je noga bolje rjesenje a ja da je tt. 
tko je u pravu? (ja! ja! ja!  :Grin: )

----------


## daddycool

ispravno postavljena AS je idealno rješenje, a sad koji je model i koji je način fiksiranja, nije bitno. ako već govorimo o rješenjima treće točke fiksiranja, meni osobno je draži TT jer mi noga zauzima prostor između sjedala, te se prednje sjedalo ne može uvijek pomaknuti unatrag koliko bi nekim ljudima pasalo. s druge strane, nemaju svi auti predviđeno sidrište za TT, pa je tada svakako preporučljivo koristiti ISOFIX sa nogom. rješenje s nogom neki odabiru i zato jer im je sidrište za TT na sredini prtljažnog prostora pa pojas TT-a onemogućuje potpuno iskorištenje prtljažnika za prtljagu. kod noge pak postoji i zabilježen problem da u nekim vozilima, koja imaju izrazito visoku stražnju klupu, noga ne doseže niti blizu pod automobila. kao što vidiš, nema univerzalnog odgovora.

----------


## Amalthea

Ako je sjedalica pravilno postavljena i učvršćena, onda je podjednako dobro i jedno i drugo. Naime i TT i "noga" imaju istu ulogu, a to je treća točka uporišta koja sprječava rotaciju sjedalice.

Oboje ste u pravu.   :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

> Ako je sjedalica pravilno postavljena i učvršćena, onda je podjednako dobro i jedno i drugo. Naime i TT i "noga" imaju istu ulogu, a to je treća točka uporišta koja sprječava rotaciju sjedalice.
> 
> Oboje ste u pravu.


great minds   :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

:Love:

----------


## cuckalica

> Oboje ste u pravu.



je je al ja sam malo vise   :Aparatic:  

mene ustvari muci to da li ce dijete od 3 god lupati po toj nozi i pomaknuti je? imamo nogu na jajetu i meni to ne izgleda toliko cvrsto.
a mm muci to da li prtljaga moze otkopcati tt.
ima li uopce ijedna ot te 2 as za kupiti u hr?[/code]

----------


## Barbi

> ima li uopce ijedna ot te 2 as za kupiti u hr?


Pogledaj u Kiki, tamo vjerujem da bi najprije moglo biti jer imaju dobar izbor Romer sjedalica i to po boljim cijenama u odnosu na Turbo limač.

Moram priznati da se ni meni ta noga ne sviđa kao rješenje, iako je to totalno subjektivno mišljenje i nema veze sa sigurnosti. Ako se odlučite na sjedalicu s nogom obavezno je isprobajte u vlastitom autu jer se dobro sjećam kad sam pokušavala montirati jednu s nogom u auto koji je imao nekakvu "stepenicu" u podnožju stražnjeg sjedala i to se nije nikako dalo učvrstiti. :/

----------


## cuckalica

ma imamo trenutni MC cabriofix sa nogom, a mene ta noga smetaaaa (sad bi mi dobro dosao neki smajlic sa bijelom kosuljom i rukavima zavezanim na ledima)

----------


## spajalica

nekad davno smo se MM i ja svadjali oko iste teme. ostalo je da svako ima pravo za sebe. cak sam i temu ovdje otvorila, ali je prosla bez odgovora.
a sad o iskustvima. MI imamo za BC-a Duo Plus, koji se spaja s TT. nama je TT OK, ali sad kad moramo postaviti jos jednu sjedlaicu ipak cemo uzeti najvjerojatnije onu s nogom. jer dva TT u gepeku su komplicirana. naime tesko cu vaditi i stavljti kolica. Ako zelis na sljedecoj kavi ti i pokazem kako to izgleda. ako gledas cijenu izadju te na isto,  duo plus je jeftiniji taman toliko koiko ces platiti TT.
Kod nas imas Duo plus kupiti u TL, dodje 2500 kn, TT ti je oko 200 kn. dobijes one magmine bodove 200 uz sjedalicu i jos onoliko koliko ide s vrstom placanja. U SLO dodju 319 eura bez TT. Ove s nogom dodju 349 eura. obje sam gledala u baby centru.
U kiki nemaju trenutno niti jednu romericu s isofixom, ali prije dvije godine platili smo duo plus 1800 kn, a u TL bila je oko 2200 kn. dakle poskupile su u medjuvremenu.
eto vidi se da sam opet u lovu na novu AS   :Grin:

----------


## cuckalica

duo plusa nazalost nema u TL, isla gledat danas. kaze teta "jos nisu stigle", ne zna se ni kad ce   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## enela

Da se prikrpam na ovaj topic. Imam R duoplus i u moju corsu dobro sjeda, normalno se može spustiti u onaj nagnutiji položaj. Kako nam se bliži ljetovanje, danas sam ju probala staviti u megan jer njime putujemo zbog komocije. Sjedalica se može super učvrstiti, ali zbog nagiba sjedala, ne mogu ju spustiti u taj drugi položaj. Ima li netko R u meganu i isto takav problem ili  ju mogu još i nekako drugačije namjestiti?

----------


## ivana zg

mi imamo na sjedalu a ne u podu zakačiti tu trakicu od sjedalice :? 
Razmišljam , Romero s isofixsom, maxi cosi ili BC??????

Inače, mogu li ja tu s isofixom još dodatno učvrstiti s pojasevima, što ako te kukice popuste, meni se isto čini da se ovdje samo radi u razlici u montaže a ne u sigurnosti kada je isofix u pitanju, a da cijenu ne spominjem, 1000,00kn je skuplja s isofixom...ja idem sada u TL, pogledati Romericu.

----------


## daddycool

> mi imamo na sjedalu a ne u podu zakačiti tu trakicu od sjedalice :?


to ovisi od auta do auta




> Inače, mogu li ja tu s isofixom još dodatno učvrstiti s pojasevima,


fizički možeš ali se ne preporuča

----------


## ivana zg

> fizički možeš ali se ne preporuča


a zašto

ima li tko bebi confort 9-18kg s isofixom, kojoj se pomiću bočne stranice i kakva je?

----------


## spajalica

> mi imamo na sjedalu a ne u podu zakačiti tu trakicu od sjedalice :? 
> .


nisam bas uhvatila ako si gdje napisala koji auto imate. inace te kukice ti se nalaze u prtljazniku. kod clia su na super mjestu na podu prtljaznika iza klupica, a kod golfa su na skroz bezveznom mjestu u prtljazniku na djelu gjde su i vrata. dakle, TT ti se razvuce preko cijelog prtljaznika. mozda nisam jasno napisala, ali mene TT nervira u golfu, pogotovo kad moram smjestiti kolica.

----------


## spajalica

e da i mozes pogledati na stranicama od romera, da li imaju tzv TT anchor. u autu ti je na toj kukici nacrtano sidro.

----------


## daddycool

> fizički možeš ali se ne preporuča
> 			
> 		
> 
> a zašto


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...27793&start=50

----------


## ivana zg

Imaju Romericu u TL, duo plus Tessa 2,500,00 ali nemaju TT za kupiti koji košta 200kn, BC s isofixom 2000,00kn i TT dobijaš skupa s sjedalicom.

Inače sjedalice su im koma, pohamane, niti jedna u najilonu, niti jedne u skladištu, niti ih daju probati u autu, niti zamjeniti ako ti ne odgovaraju, ili su ih možda oni oštetili u transportu, ne daju ni garanciju?

Zašto se na sjedilice ne dobija garancija, za mixser ju dobiješ????  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## daddycool

garanciju daje proizvođač
npr. roemer daje 2 godine garancije na svoje sjedalice
garancija se odnosi samo na greške u proizvodnji ili greške materijala
garancija vrijedi od dana kupnje tako da svakako treba imati račun

----------


## enela

> Inače sjedalice su im koma, pohamane, niti jedna u najilonu, niti jedne u skladištu, niti ih daju probati u autu, niti zamjeniti ako ti ne odgovaraju, ili su ih možda oni oštetili u transportu, ne daju ni garanciju?
> 
> Zašto se na sjedilice ne dobija garancija, za mixser ju dobiješ????


Moraš se malo natezati s njima. Kad sam kupovala (u TL) tražila sam da mi daju da ju probam u auto staviti. Cura je kolutala očima, ali je ipak uzela sjedalicu i otišla s nama do auta. I, da, nama je sama rekla da je to izložbena i da će nam donijeti zapakiranu iz skladišta.

----------


## cuckalica

*ivana zg* u kojem TL si ih vidila?

----------


## tweety

> ivana zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Inače sjedalice su im koma, pohamane, niti jedna u najilonu, niti jedne u skladištu, niti ih daju probati u autu, niti zamjeniti ako ti ne odgovaraju, ili su ih možda oni oštetili u transportu, ne daju ni garanciju?
> 
> Zašto se na sjedilice ne dobija garancija, za mixser ju dobiješ???? 
> 
> 
> Moraš se malo natezati s njima. Kad sam kupovala (u TL) tražila sam da mi daju da ju probam u auto staviti. Cura je kolutala očima, ali je ipak uzela sjedalicu i otišla s nama do auta. I, da, nama je sama rekla da je to izložbena i da će nam donijeti zapakiranu iz skladišta.


meni čak nisu niti kolutali očima.
prvo sam s prijateljima probala AS grupe 0, a nakon njih sam i za sebe probavala II+III.
Nakon odabira, prodavačica je isto rekla da je to izložbeni primjerak i da će mi donijeti novu.

----------


## spajalica

> *ivana zg* u kojem TL si ih vidila?


ja sam vidjela u TL u King Crossu.

----------


## cuckalica

ja sam ih zvala danas i meni tvrde da ih jos nisu dobili  :? 
oni stvarno zele da odem u sloveniju po safefix iako je i mm napokon shvatio koliko je top tether bolji od noge   :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

a kad ti bude smetao ko meni u gepeku, bome ces ti pot slovenaca kao i ja   :Razz:

----------


## cuckalica

na aurisu je tt sastrane u gepeku, tamo na vrhu onog bocnog povisenja. cini mi se da nece smetat za kufere, spizu i slicno, a kolica imamo neka kisobran iz interspara za 100kn koja definitivno stanu kako god ih okrenem u gepek. imamo i buzz, al dijete je skromno i draza su joj ova jeftina (mada su to rijetki trenutci kad pristane sjest i u njih, al kantice, loptice i ostala ekipa uzivaju  :Grin: )

----------


## daddycool

> a kad ti bude smetao ko meni u gepeku, bome ces ti pot slovenaca kao i ja


meni je na Hondi sidrište odmah iznad stražnjeg sjedala, tako da uopće TT ne ulazi u prtljažnik.   :Smile:

----------


## cuckalica

nema ih u king crossu bili mi danas, nego na zitnjaku. jos su 2 ostale
a tt ima u splitu u ducanu na split 3, takoder jos 2 komada
sad pitanje-imate li ljetnu navlaku za duo plus, i ako imate isplati li se kupovat je?

----------


## spajalica

> spajalica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a kad ti bude smetao ko meni u gepeku, bome ces ti pot slovenaca kao i ja  
> 
> 
> meni je na Hondi sidrište odmah iznad stražnjeg sjedala, tako da uopće TT ne ulazi u prtljažnik.


i kod nas u clio-u, ali u golfu V nije  :/ , a sjedsalice su uglavnom u golfu.

----------


## spajalica

> sad pitanje-imate li ljetnu navlaku za duo plus, i ako imate isplati li se kupovat je?


da i po meni se isplati, skines lako i operes. a sad trk u ST na zasluzeni odmor   :Love:

----------


## ZIMA

Razvlačenje preko cijelog bunkera za TT ? E stvarno svašta. Kao i onaj biser o doplati za isofix ako imaš pripremu. Baš me zanima što to treba nadoplatiti da više nije 'priprema'. Vjerojatno komad plastike. Ja si odabarala chevy aveo limuzinu. Ima isofix ( nema ' pripremu' ), TT je iza naslona za glavu lijevog i desnog stražnjeg sica, a kad ubacim chicova kolica u bunker on još uvijek zjapi prazan.

----------


## ZIMA

Da... čim bebač preraste chicovu sjedalicu od 0-13 koja je došla u kompletu s kolicima dobiti će vjerojatno romer sa isofixom.

----------


## cuckalica

*ZIMA* tako je i u ford focusu bilo kad smo mi gledali. ima isofix, al nema pripremu   :Rolling Eyes:   ta priprema kosta stotinjak kuna za ff i ugrade je na zahtjev, a koliko sam shvatila to su bas kukice na koje se pricvrsti as

----------


## cuckalica

mda opet ja   :Rolling Eyes:  
ako netko planira uzimat u TL roemer duo plus obratite paznju na to da ona knjizica nisu upute nego popis auta sa isofixom   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## srecica

cuckalica moze jedno bedasto pitanje ... zasto nisi otisla u Brezice i uzela tu sjedalicu? Cijena je ista (319€) ali dobijes povrata taman za ljetnu navlaku i TT. Cak mozes izabrati boju i materijal koji ti se najvise svida.

----------


## spajalica

> mda opet ja   
> ako netko planira uzimat u TL roemer duo plus obratite paznju na to da ona knjizica nisu upute nego popis auta sa isofixom


imam ti ja upute, doduse maoram ih potraziti, pa ako ti trebaju javi se.

----------


## cuckalica

*srecice* zato jer sam flisnila voznju prosli tjedan zbog glupog kamiondije koji mi se nabio na straznji dio auta pa sam mrvicu zapela za plocnik  :Rolling Eyes:   tako da nemam vozacku, a bratu i mmu je ispitni rok i kad bi isli u sloveniju morala bi odgodit put na more za jedan dan, a to mi se stvarno ne da

*spajalica* hvala na ponudi, skinila sam s njihove stranice upute, al ako mi nesto ne bude jasno znam kome se obratit   :Grin:

----------


## srecica

*Cuckalica* aj  :/  bas ti se skupilo. 

Ja sam ovaj vikend stavljala ljetnu navlaku, uputstva su mi bila totalni SF ali je na kraju ispalo jednostavno. Ako zapnes javi se.

----------


## lidijast

pitanje jedno, zna li netko gdje je u VW polu sidrište za tt? ja ili sam toliko smotana da ga ne nađem ili ga u polu stvarno nema!? :? 
definitivno sam se odlučila za romer duo plus, pa mi je sad bezveze ako nemam gdje prikvačiti tt u autu!

----------


## srecica

> pitanje jedno, zna li netko gdje je u VW polu sidrište za tt? ja ili sam toliko smotana da ga ne nađem ili ga u polu stvarno nema!? :? 
> definitivno sam se odlučila za romer duo plus, pa mi je sad bezveze ako nemam gdje prikvačiti tt u autu!


Lidija da li imas knjzicu sa uputstvima vozila? Tamo bi to trebalo pisati.
Na ovom linku mozes downloadati spisak vozila
http://www.britax-roemer.de/produkt....ypeIsofix&id=8
pa ti pise da Polo od 2005 godine ima sidriste, a Polo 1999, 2001 nema.

----------


## ivana zg

> *ivana zg* u kojem TL si ih vidila?


Bila sam na put pa ti nisam mogla odgovoriti, dvije Romerice su još imali na Žitnjaku, boja Tessa, to je rozo zelena, tako nešto, predivna, ali mojoj maloj Romerca nije nikako odgovarala, pa smo kupili zadnu bebi confort s isofixom i besplatnim TT koji smo dobili s sjedalicom, i nismo ga trebali kupovati, inače košta 200 kn, u TL ga nema, kao ni ljetnih navlaka za niti jednu sjedalicu...ja sam stavila maloj pamučnu pelenu, i Bože moj imamo klimu u autu, nije joj bilo vruće..........

mi smo prezadovoljni BC, montirali smo je od prve, veća je i komotnija od Romerice, ide jako puno u ležeći položaj, dok Romerica gotovo uopće ne može....inaće Romerica je lijepša, ugodnijeg materijala, boja...ali nama je bila premala u visini ramena, preuska kod guze, i imala je niže bočne obrane od BC.....ja sam ju stvarno htijela ali bebi jednostavno nije odgovarala

----------


## cuckalica

hvala ivanazg, al vec smo je uzeli. na zitnjaku, ne u king crossu   :Grin:  

srecice di si uzela ljetnu navlaku? nadam se da nisi u slo. zovem citavi dan TL i nitko se ne javlja   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lidijast

> Lidija da li imas knjzicu sa uputstvima vozila? Tamo bi to trebalo pisati.


ma gledala već, ali ne nađoh!? imam neku kukicu s bočne strane prtljažnika, 10-ak centi iz stražnjeg sjedala, ali nemam nikakvu oznaku. probat ću još podići tapecirung da vidim ima li što!? :/ 
moj polo je 2006, tako da bi trebalo biti!
poslala sam i upit koncesionaru pa ću vidjeti što oni kažu!
u međuvremenu, svaki savjet je dobro došao!

----------


## cuckalica

lidija i kod nas je na aurisu ta kukica sa strane prtljaznika i ja sam zakljucila da to mora biti sidriste za tt. auris je na popisu automobila a to je jedino sta bi moglo bit to

----------


## srecica

> srecice di si uzela ljetnu navlaku? nadam se da nisi u slo. zovem citavi dan TL i nitko se ne javlja


U Brezicama  :/. Isto sam cekala jer je nemaju pa narucuju, stigne za tjedan dana.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam obje (plus dva TT) kupila u TL i skroz sam bez zamjerke.
kod prve montaze sve mi je izgledalo kao SF (pogotovo montaza TTa), no nakon par puta, montiram ju bolje od MMa  :Grin:  
zapravo, on montira isofix (pih) a ja TT.

za drugu smo zvali u TL i trazil da udju u komp i vele u kojem TL imaju ( koju boju 8) ), pa smo tako saznali da ih nema u ducanima ali ima na skladistu. zena nas je lijepo pitala da li zelimo da ih povuce u ducan. ista svar je sa TT.
inace u TL su jeftiniji za 250kn od kike. plus ako imas magma karticu, dobijes  250 bodova iliti besplatni TT.

imam mislim negdje link na upute u pdfu koje mi je Amalthea poslala....

----------


## leonisa

nop, nemam na hrvatskom
tu su upute na engleskom
duo plus

----------


## lidijast

> lidija i kod nas je na aurisu ta kukica sa strane prtljaznika i ja sam zakljucila da to mora biti sidriste za tt. auris je na popisu automobila a to je jedino sta bi moglo bit to


pogledala sam malo bolje upute, i našla!   :Embarassed:  smotana sam!
ispostavilo se da nije ta kukica za koju sam mislila da je, već jedna bliže vratima koja je isto bočno (a kukica u mom prtljažniku!?!). uglavnom, sretna sam što je nađoh, ali ne mogu vjerovati da nema niti jedna oznaka! gledala sam u golfu i lijepo je označeno. valjda me to zbunilo  :/ 

cure jeste li znale da renaultovim salonima romerov duo plus košta 100-ak kn manje nego u tl, a ide zajedno s tt pojasom. ako su mi dobro rekli, jer čini mi se malo da nemaju pojma ništa o sjedalicama!? samo što na jastučiću ne piše romer, već renault, pa kome ne smeta....

----------


## Amalthea

> cure jeste li znale da renaultovim salonima romerov duo plus košta 100-ak kn manje nego u tl, a ide zajedno s tt pojasom.


Stvarno? Mora da su onda na nekoj akciji, jer su obično oko 1000 kn skuplje. Ali ako je tako - onda stvarno super.

----------


## leonisa

i ja sam iznenadjena.

u meganu kukica nije klasicna kukica sa oznakom (ko npr. u golfu ili santa feu) vec dio karoserije, ispod onog "tepihica" u gepeku.

----------


## Amalthea

Vidi, stvarno - množite s 9 za okvirno u kunama:

http://www.renault.co.uk/ownerservic...cessories.aspx

----------


## lidijast

ne znam jel smijem ovako (mislim na reklamu salona?!), ako ne brišite detalje koncesionara, ali ovo je citat odgovora na upit o sjedalici:



> Postovana,
> zahvaljujemo se na upitu te Vas obavjestavamo da je cijena autosjedalice Duo Plus 2463,19 Kn. Nudimo mogucnost placanja putem Amexa do 10 rata, a za gotovinsko placanje dajemo -10% popusta. U ponudi su dvije boje -tamno-narancasta i crno siva -trenutacno je ova druga raspoloziva.Ukoliko imate dodatnih pitanja, slobodnonas kontaktirajte na tel 031/379-222svaki radni dan od 08-16h, subotom od08-12h, ili nas posjetite naStrossmayerovoj 337.
> Lijep pozdrav,  
> Za Auto kucu Lozic d.o.o.Poslovnica OsijekMario Laurovic Br.Upita: 3807716 Auto kuca LozicStrossmayerova 33731000OsijekHrvatska31 379201Fax: 31 379204


dobro nije baš stotinjak kuna, ali pogodnosti su više nego ok. bar ja mislim!  :Grin:

----------


## cuckalica

evo mene opet
kako znati da je kopca od pojasa dobro pricvrscena kod duo plusa? prije smo imali mc cabriofix i klik se dobro cuo tako da sam uvijek bila sigruna da je sve ok, ali kod dp nije tako. ja kad je zakacim potezem i pokusavam izvuci, ali ne izvlaci se. medutim, one metalne kukice su vidljive i meni to djeluje mrvicu klimavo  :?

----------


## tweety

čuje se klik, sigurno!

----------


## spajalica

potpisujem, i nije bas jednostavno zaklikati ako su ti pojasevi ispravno zategnuti.

----------


## daddycool

> potpisujem, i nije bas jednostavno zaklikati ako su ti pojasevi ispravno zategnuti.


zato ne klikaš sa zategnutim pojasevima nego ih otpustiš, klikneš i onda zategneš. sa ispravno zategnutim pojasevim rekao bi da je nemoguće kliknuti kopču.

----------


## lu_sun

TT?! mozete li mi pojasniti sto je to i da li dolazi zajedno sa isofixom?!
hvala   :Smile:

----------


## zovlah

> TT?! mozete li mi pojasniti sto je to i da li dolazi zajedno sa isofixom?!
> hvala


Pogledaj na: http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=25&Itemid=44 pri dnu stranice.

Mora biti obavezno ili TT ili fiksacijska noga.

S nekim sjedalicama dolazi u kompletu, s nekima moraš kupiti odvojeno (cca. 200 kn).

----------


## spajalica

> spajalica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> potpisujem, i nije bas jednostavno zaklikati ako su ti pojasevi ispravno zategnuti.
> 
> 
> zato ne klikaš sa zategnutim pojasevima nego ih otpustiš, klikneš i onda zategneš. sa ispravno zategnutim pojasevim rekao bi da je nemoguće kliknuti kopču.


deddy zato i rekoh da nije bas *jednostavno*,. inace ovo me uvijek muci koliko stegnuti, sva pravila znam ali mi uvijek stoji u glavi da mozda nije dobro.
*lu_sun* TT se ovdje koristi kao skracenica za top theter. to je remen koji omogucava da i isofix sjedalica bude ucvrscena u tri tocke, jer bez njega ili fiksacijske noge sjedalice koje se montiraju preko isofixa, dakle samo na dnu sjedalice ucvrscene su samo u dvije tocke i cime djete nije zasticeno od trzajnog momenta. valjda sam se dobro izrazila.

----------


## zovlah

Sad sam i ja malo zbunjen!
Koliko sam provjerio u TL-u, oni su uvezli samo King TS Plus, a to je stariji model, odnosno prethodnik King Plus kojeg nisu uvozili.
Don't kill the messenger! Tako mi je telefonom rekla prodavačica u TL-u na Rotoru.
King Plus (znači novi model), ima sistem da se pojasevi zatežu onim remenom što viri na dnu sjedalice i kad se pravilno zategne, čuje se klik (click&safe sistem).
http://www.roemer.eu/upload/download...lus_D-GB-F.pdf starnica 12.

Ako su sjedalice koje su dostupne kod nas ekvivalent Römer King (na Römer službenom sajtu nema King TS plus nego samo King i King Plus), one nemaju click&safe sistem.

Vlasnici King TS Plus ispravite me ako griješim.

Spajalica
Dozvoli ispravku - nije stvar trzajnog momenta nego sjedalica nije fiksirana. Drže ju samo Isofix kuke u sjedalu, pa sjedalica može rotirati prema gore (sjedalice će raditi dio kružnice gdje je centar u Isofix spoju).
Btw. postoje specifične Isofix sjedalice koje se mogu spajati samo sa kukama, točno određena sjedalica za određeni auto i  i nisu standardne (znači da se sjedalice na može koristiti u drugom autu).

----------


## spajalica

zovlah   :Love:

----------


## cuckalica

pokusala sam otpusti-klikni-zategni tehniku   :Grin:   i cuje se klik. ali puno tisi klik neego kod mc cabriofixa. to tako mora bit? sve radim po uputama, valjda je  :?

----------


## cuckalica

da dodam, takav tihi klik se cuo i prije kad sam sa zategnutim pojasevima kopcala

----------


## Freja

Što preporučate u sljedećoj kategoriji (18-36)? Naime, već neko vrijeme vrebamo Romer Kidfix, ali nikako da stignu, a nije nam se išlo u Sloveniju. U međuvremenu smo počeli razmišljati ima li zapravo isofix smisla u ovoj kategoriji sjedalica, tj. boostera. Ja bih najradije da ga ne moramo još micati iz Romera Duo plus, ali sad mu je stvarno već "na knap". Drugi nam je izbor Maxi Cosi Rodi XR. Što kažete?

----------


## yasmin

> Što preporučate u sljedećoj kategoriji (18-36)? Naime, već neko vrijeme vrebamo Romer Kidfix, ali nikako da stignu, a nije nam se išlo u Sloveniju. U međuvremenu smo počeli razmišljati ima li zapravo isofix smisla u ovoj kategoriji sjedalica, tj. boostera. Ja bih najradije da ga ne moramo još micati iz Romera Duo plus, ali sad mu je stvarno već "na knap". Drugi nam je izbor Maxi Cosi Rodi XR. Što kažete?


i mi čekamo kidfix
u tl-u nas stalno zavlače, a u četvrtak putujemo
može li se igdje drugdje osim u tl-u nabaviti
baby media shop?
anyone?
 :Smile:

----------


## srecica

> Što preporučate u sljedećoj kategoriji (18-36)? Naime, već neko vrijeme vrebamo Romer Kidfix, ali nikako da stignu, a nije nam se išlo u Sloveniju. U međuvremenu smo počeli razmišljati ima li zapravo isofix smisla u ovoj kategoriji sjedalica, tj. boostera. Ja bih najradije da ga ne moramo još micati iz Romera Duo plus, ali sad mu je stvarno već "na knap". Drugi nam je izbor Maxi Cosi Rodi XR. Što kažete?


Moje osobno misljenje je da Isofix u ovoj kategoriji sjedalica itekako ima smisla jer drzi sjedalicu na mjestu i samim time je to puno cvrcsa verzija od boostera bez isofixa. Posebno kada tek izadu i klasicne sjedalice sa pojasevima.

Brezice i nisu bas tako daleko, posebno ako ste iz Zagreba.

----------


## Freja

> Moje osobno misljenje je da Isofix u ovoj kategoriji sjedalica itekako ima smisla jer drzi sjedalicu na mjestu i samim time je to puno cvrcsa verzija od boostera bez isofixa.


Pa to je bilo i moje mišljenje - zato i čekamo tako dugo. Smeta me što ih nema kod nas u svakome trenutku. Barem je potražnja velika sudeći po stalnoj nestašici. Nismo stigli otići prije vinjeta i prije poroda po nju u Brežice, ali sve se čini da ću ipak morati poslati supruga. Inače, jučer su nam u TL rekli da nisu zvali jer nisu uopće dolazile u međuvremenu,a li da ih očekuju uskoro. Što god da uskoro značilo.

----------


## cuckalica

mislim da ti za brezice ne treba vinjeta

----------


## yasmin

> srecica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moje osobno misljenje je da Isofix u ovoj kategoriji sjedalica itekako ima smisla jer drzi sjedalicu na mjestu i samim time je to puno cvrcsa verzija od boostera bez isofixa.
> 
> 
> Pa to je bilo i moje mišljenje - zato i čekamo tako dugo. Smeta me što ih nema kod nas u svakome trenutku. Barem je potražnja velika sudeći po stalnoj nestašici. Nismo stigli otići prije vinjeta i prije poroda po nju u Brežice, ali sve se čini da ću ipak morati poslati supruga. Inače, jučer su nam u TL rekli da nisu zvali jer nisu uopće dolazile u međuvremenu,a li da ih očekuju uskoro. Što god da uskoro značilo.


mi smo jučer kupili kidfix, crvenu u tl na rotoru, na žitnjaku me zavlače danima da trebaju dobiti, da bi mi jučer rekli da ne znaju, da će možda doći  :?   :Mad:  

uglavnom, ja zvala sve dućane, koliko ja znam to je valjda bila jedina u zg
prestrašno
pikirali smo drugu boju no žurilo nam se pa smo je ipak kupili
1500 kn, odlična
u slo su po 200 i 250 eura, to nije ništa jeftinije i još ako naletite na carinika pa vas ocarini...ok dobije se povrat poreza, ne znam baš koliko se isplati
nedavno je bio topik o groznom iskustvu na carini

ja se samo nadam de će tl uskoro dobiti neku  konkretnu konkurenciju
jer toliko su površni, neorganizirani da je to prestašno
jučer smo htjeli  platiti maestrom na par rata i jedino u tom tl- to ne može
a ženu sa  šifrom stolice smo čekali preko 20 min.   :Mad:

----------


## lu_sun

> *lu_sun* TT se ovdje koristi kao skracenica za top theter. to je remen koji omogucava da i isofix sjedalica bude ucvrscena u tri tocke, jer bez njega ili fiksacijske noge sjedalice koje se montiraju preko isofixa, dakle samo na dnu sjedalice ucvrscene su samo u dvije tocke i cime djete nije zasticeno od trzajnog momenta. valjda sam se dobro izrazila.


hvala tebi i svim clanicama vašeg foruma na informacijama o AS, vase informacije i iskustva su dragocjena   :Smile:

----------


## Freja

Nas su konačno, nakon jedno dva mjeseca, prošli tjedan nazvali iz TL-a. Čak smo mogli birati boju - crvenu ili onu sivo-zelenu (Marcel). D sretan, konačno ima mjesta.

----------


## cuckalica

evo mene opet
mogli bi preimenovat temu u cuckalicina pitanja o romerici i ostalo   :Grin:  
sad kad sam se izvjezbala u otpusti klikni stegni, sad idem na visi nivo i zanima me koji je trik sa namjestanjem polozaja. radila sam po uputama, ali svaki put mi se sjedalica iz tzv polegnutog vrati sama u tzv normalni polozaj. auto je toyota auris i cini mi se da je to zato jer je straznji dio sica malo iskosen. ili sam ja opet seljak?   :Grin:

----------


## Nika

Jel klikne sjedalica kad ju povuces u lezeci polozaj?

----------


## cuckalica

da
i onda se sama vrati i ponovo klikne, ali glasnije
jedino kad je namjestam dok je prazna ne vraca se

----------


## princess puffy

> mi imamo na sjedalu a ne u podu zakačiti tu trakicu od sjedalice


Mislim da je na mom autu ista situacija , radi se o mazdi 2,godište 2005.god.na službenim stranicama romera čak i ne piše da se može kod mene montirati isofix,ali ja sam u sjedalu naslona napipala kukice i odlučila isprobati ide li stolica i juuupi ide.Sada me zanima, (naravno,prodavačica me je savjetovala da uopće nije potrebna treća točka,tj,TT) da li je to ta kukica na stražnjem dijelu sjedala?
Ono što me još muči je,u usporedbi s maxi-cosi isofixom,učinilo mi se da onaj dio gdje dijete sjedi je kod MC neusporedivo veći, mekši i udobniji.Recite da griješim jer sam naručila romer boja Tessa (navodno roza),naravno,na neviđeno,pa ako ju netko ima molim dvi-tri lijepe riječi dok ju sama ne ugledam.

----------


## Lutonjica

tessa je siva s malo pinki:
http://www.britax-roemer.de/produkt....4&dessin=14#14

----------


## princess puffy

> tessa je siva s malo pinki:
> http://www.britax-roemer.de/produkt....4&dessin=14#14


Mi smo u onoj grupi od 9-18 kg,vidjela sam je na stranicama romera,zanimaju me iskustva uživo.

----------


## Lutonjica

aha, ja sam te shvatila da te zanima boja uživo   :Smile:  

mi imamo roemer 9-18 i prezadovljni smo s njim. 
zbog te AS za svoje aute kupujemo isključivo roemer sjedalice (pa tako trenutno imamo jednu roemer 9-18 i dvije roemer 15-36)

 :Grin:

----------


## princess puffy

> aha, ja sam te shvatila da te zanima boja uživo   
> 
> mi imamo roemer 9-18 i prezadovljni smo s njim. 
> zbog te AS za svoje aute kupujemo isključivo roemer sjedalice (pa tako trenutno imamo jednu roemer 9-18 i dvije roemer 15-36)



Baš mi je drago da si tako zadovoljna! A šta ti se čini od maxi-cosi?Veće i udobnije sjedalo?

----------


## Lutonjica

prvu roemericu smo kupili jer je imala daleko najbolje rezultate na crash testovima. 
ne sjecam se vise kakva mi je bila u usporedbi sa drugima kad sam je gledala u ducanu ...

MC mi ima prekrasne dizajne i boje ali to me jedino njima privlaci. a onda sam jos nasla i sarenu roemericu na cvjetice pa su svi moji uvjeti bili zadovoljeni   :Laughing:

----------


## princess puffy

Joj,vidjela sam tu na cvjetiće,prepredivna je,ali nema tog dizajna za nas "mališe"...tek kad narastemo.Znači sigurnost ti je bila glavni motiv (ako zanemarimo cvjetiće).

----------


## Lutonjica

da, sigurnost.
a sada i isofix (za 15-36 kg jedino roemer ima isofix)

----------


## princess puffy

poklekla sam danas i pred predivnom rozom bojom...

----------

